# Question on Sierra 165gr gamekings for 308



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

I Bought a box of bullets and I don't know what to expect from them. Has anybody ever used them?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Might be a little heavy if you want a flat shooter but the wind won't bother it.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I use them and have no problem grouping them. Don't have my load book handy but I will dig it out and see whats what. I want to say I'm using IMR 4064 and 4350.


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

Used one box in my Sako didn't like it. Why I went to a168 matchking ?? but it's all I use now-- good 5/8--1 in. group on a good day at 200yds H335---42.2 close to 2700 fps


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Work great in an 06 so should be fine in the 08.

Used 4064 IMR4350 and Reloader 19 in the 308 with 150s.

I would be curious to try R17 if there is any Data for it, might get more velocity.


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys I bought these bullets for hunting. I'm new to reloading I'm learning from my friend he told me to buy varget but they were out so he said to get reloder 15.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

With 43 grains Varget and match prepped brass my LTR will shoot honest 3/4" moa. Great bullet for thin skinned critters like whitetail deer.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

About twice the size groups as using the matchkings has been my experience with them in SSG 69...About 5/8--3/4 inch..168 .matchkings can be dicey sometimes on deer--sometimes they will expand then sometimes they act like fmj's..Gamekings on the other hand are pretty reliable, acting similiar to ballistic tips in performance..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome in my 30-06. I even use them in my M1 Garand with excellent results. IMR4350 for the bolt gun. IMR4064 for the Garand.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I shot a box or two of them thru my 18 1/2" barreled Sako .30-06 (so velocities should be similar to 22" .308) with great performance on deer but not quite as accurate for me as Nosler Ballistic Tips. The latter are awfully tender inside 100 yards, tho. I think I used 4350 but I'd have to check my records. Matchking are strictly target bullets and are not designed to expand (or NOT to expand, for that matter) but merely to be monotonously accurate.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Gillguira,

First question is what are you going to use them for???

Second. with so many other more modern, premium bullets out there, why did you pick the Sierra gamekings??

THE JAMMER


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

My AR-10 loves the 165gr HPBT Gameking with a charge of IMR4895. That round has accounted for several good deer. Varget would probably be a good powder choice too.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have had good results with both Varget and RE-15 with the 165+ grain bullets in my .308. My rifle likes 43.8-44.2 grains if I remember right using that round. It should be around 2650-2700ish loaded to 2.800 OAL.


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Jammer,

I will be using these bullets for hunting white tail deer. I picked the gamekings because they were the closes ones to the 168gr matchkings. I am new to reloading i'm learning from my friend on how to load them I know that there are alot of other brands out there so any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh and i'm shooting them out of a Rem. 5R w/24in mil. spec barrel


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That's the same rifle I shoot. You need to play with some 155 grain loads.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I have tried many many loads in my Remington PSS, and the two best for 165-168 gr bullets have been 42 gr of either RL-15 or IMR 4064. Use these and play with your seating depth, and I know you'll find something you'll like.

Good luck,

THE JAMMER


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replys I will experiment with this load and see what it will do.


----------



## rogue090 (Nov 11, 2005)

Gill,


If you are trying to stick close to the 168 SMK, you might try the 168 Nosler Combined Technology Ballistic Tip. I get very similar results to the 168 SMK when I load these. I did exactly what you are trying to do and this was the route I took.

That being said, when you find some time to experiment drop down to the 155 lapua scenars for target shooting and the 155 hornady a-max ballistic tip for hunting. These have out performed the 168's in every way for me. I'll be glad to share my load data on them if you end up picking some up.

Best of luck!


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks rogue I will try that when I get a chance.


----------

